# Pancake Hatchling



## Tim/Robin (Jul 28, 2009)

We are so amazed at the differences in Hatchling appearances. We have hatched 7 Pancakes this season from 2 females. We could see some similarities between Hatchlings until this last one. It is very different than the others. Look how light/gold it is, none of the others had this much gold on it. What a beautiful baby!!


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, he's super yellow! He looks awesome. 

BTW, Minnesota Flats is doing great - I'll have to get pics up soon. He's showing some growth and he's less and less shy as the days pass.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 28, 2009)

chelonologist said:


> BTW, Minnesota Flats is doing great - I'll have to get pics up soon. He's showing some growth and he's less and less shy as the days pass.


Michael,

Glad to hear Minnesota Flats is doing well. Can't wait to see recent pictures.


----------



## terryo (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG!! That is one of the cutest babies I ever saw. He is so full of color. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Candy (Jul 28, 2009)

Well Tim/Robyn you did it again another beautiful baby. Congratulations  and I can't wait to see Michael's baby either.


----------



## Mochii (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW such pretty tort. They're called pancake tortoises? Haha that's cute  

I love the last picturee

- M&M


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful baby once again!


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 29, 2009)

The new Flapjack looks great Tim & Robin 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tim & Robin you have another beautiful pancake. I love the high yellow color of this one. Ahhh Golden Pancakes


----------



## CGKeith (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm thinking that it is a Buttermilk Pancake.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words. I (Tim) think it is a lovely golden Pancake. I have been placed in charge of all the babies but am particularly taken by this one. I have to be the meany who ships them away.  His new owner is anxiously awaiting him to grow and for me (Tim) to part with him and ship him to New York. What a beauty.


----------



## Ozric (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes I have to agree with everyone, this is a really lovely little animal! Congrats.


----------



## purpod (Jul 31, 2009)

Hiya Tim ~

Oh yes, I dont recall ever seeing such a cutie pancake before! You and Robin scored with this lil guy ~ actually, I'm rather surprised you're not gonna keep this guy ~ dunno how in the world you can part with this one in particular.

And to Robyn & CGKeith, if drool or syrup appears on the screen, I'm gonna hold you two responsible, LOL ~ just joking, but I did truly lol when I read your guys' comments!

Congrats to Tim and Robin!
Purpod


----------



## PATMAN (Aug 1, 2009)

Tim, your just making me more hungry for baby pancakes!

I know eventually my group will produce for me someday.

Thanks for sharing your pics of such a beautiful cutie!


----------

